# Paddle Christmas Cards!



## EZGSooner (Jun 9, 2005)

All, 

We just released our first custom Christmas card for Stall Gear. Check it out. 
http://www.stallgear.net/c-5-christmas-card.aspx 

We also have all shirts on sale. So feel free to take advantage of these sales just in time for the holiday season.

Happy Holidays! 
Randy C.


----------

